# Civil Service Exam for 2013 (merged)



## Steve180

Hello, My name is Steve, I am 20 years old (21 in December). I am currently in my third year of college, Majoring in Criminal Justice. I have been doing research on civil service exams in Massachusetts and i am having a hard time getting an answer. I plan on becoming a Town/City Local Patrolman, and i was wondering if someone could give me information about which civil service exam i should take. Also, if anyone knows the Application Deadline/Exam Dates for 2013? Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## Guest

There is only one civil service exam for municipal police officers. Check this site regularly;

http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-equal-access-disability/civil-serv-info/exam-info/


----------



## MaDuce

1. Join military first

2. If it's not too late switch your major to something besides CJ that you can use just in case becoming a LEO doesn't work out.


----------



## USAF286

Steve180 said:


> Hello, My name is Steve, I am 20 years old (21 in December). I am currently in my third year of college, Majoring in Criminal Justice. I have been doing research on civil service exams in Massachusetts and i am having a hard time getting an answer. I plan on becoming a Town/City Local Patrolman, and i was wondering if someone could give me information about which civil service exam i should take. Also, if anyone knows the Application Deadline/Exam Dates for 2013? Thanks in advance.
> Steve


Hi Steve, if you are serious about becoming a LEO in MA +1 to the military. Utilize this site as a research tool and frequently check mass.gov/civilservice as previously mentioned. You're young enough to do a 4 year tour, I joined @ 23!. Go see SSgt Wilburt @ Quincy Armed Forces Center. Knowledgable and fair guy. Godspeed.


----------



## 263FPD

Steve180 said:


> Hello, My name is Steve, I am 20 years old (21 in December). i was wondering if someone could give me information about which civil service exam i should take. Also, if anyone knows the Application Deadline/Exam Dates for 2013? Thanks in advance.
> Steve


http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...2012-firefighter-examination-information.html


----------



## USAF286

A firefighter??


----------



## 263FPD

Just an answer to his question. 

Better hours, better food, more sleep, second job and people like you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yelp

Don't join the military just to get on. Out of the past 15 guys that have been hired by my department there have been only 6 vets. The only thing vet status does it get you on the top of some list. But if you're not cut for the job you won't get hired. My dept has already bypassed quite a few military guys. Make sure you have residency in a town, that's the real key. If you're a non-resident/vet then you'll be below non-vet/residents. Also get residency in a city that hires often.


----------



## OfficerObie59

I've also noticed an uptick in non-vets getting postcards. That said, if that's the case ALL the resident vets have already gotten one.

If you're serious about the job, the military should be something you consider. Even if you do four years with the Coasties out of Scituate, you'll still get that all-important vet status.


----------



## niteowl1970

OfficerObie59 said:


> If you're serious about the job, the military should be something you consider. Even if you do four years with the Coasties out of Scituate, you'll still get that all-important vet status.


As long as the OP doesn't mess with cats he should be fine


----------



## 263FPD

Yelp said:


> But if you're not cut for the job you won't get hired.


Want to bet? We have hired plenty of people who should have considered another career choice.

As far as the rest if your statement went, I fully agree with you. There has been a lot of non vets hired by my PD as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPOI

Join the Military, Deploy, and then worry about that degree..harsh truth


----------



## ams

Hey I'm in the same boat you are, only thing is I can't join the Military because of asthma, my advisor for school told me to just apply to every department that is hiring, some MA towns are not civil service and will have hirings. My advisor also told me to broaden my options, so look at other states in New England, Rhode Island will probably have some towns hiring in spring for their July academy or to make a list for the future. New Hampshire and Conneticut and Maine are good to check out also. Do all of this once you turn 21 and you should be good, its all about gaining experience


----------



## wwonka

You can also join the Guard or reserves and deploy. 

But joining the military is the best way to realize your dream. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286

wwonka said:


> You can also join the Guard or reserves and deploy.
> 
> But joining the military is the best way to realize your dream.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I hope so!


----------



## Foxy85

The entire state of Rhode Island is bankrupt. I'ds try Maine, N.H., Bermont or Connecticut before RI......


----------



## niteowl1970

Go west young man.


----------



## MA12Local

Soooooooo...

Now that it's 2013, does anyone know when the folks over in the CS Unit plan on releasing information for the upcoming police officer examination? 

Release date, trooper option, test date, etc. 

Really just looking for any info at this point, I feel like the '09 and '11 exam announcements were much earlier, what gives?


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> There is only one civil service exam for municipal police officers. Check this site regularly;
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-equal-access-disability/civil-serv-info/exam-info/


Again...........


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> Again...........


You know that won't cut it with many aspiring trainees that come through here. They want solid rumors from complete strangers.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> You know that won't cut it with many aspiring trainees that come through here. They want solid rumors from complete strangers.


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Herrdoktor

MA12Local said:


> Soooooooo...
> 
> Now that it's 2013, does anyone know when the folks over in the CS Unit plan on releasing information for the upcoming police officer examination?
> 
> Release date, trooper option, test date, etc.
> 
> Really just looking for any info at this point, I feel like the '09 and '11 exam announcements were much earlier, what gives?


Join the military or leave New England. South of Delaware and west of the Mississippi is a good start.

Both options will open more doors for you in the foreseeable future.


----------



## MA12Local

@ niteowl .. Not so, I posted my question on this site because many posters here are already on the job (or at least claim to be). Typically, people within an organization know more about its inner workings than outsiders. I wanted to know if one of the many police officers here had any information about the upcoming announcement (maybe someone here works closely with their own recruiting unit and would know such information; I don't know, which is why I threw the question out there to the thread). MSP Field and a few other posters on this site have provided solid information from time to time ahead of any Mass.gov updates.

@ Delta .. I'm well aware of the Mass CS site and do check it regularly. I also called HR a couple months ago and was given a similar answer, "check the website."

@ Herrdoktor .. 402 pref, hence my eagerness to take the exam (I was too young in 2009)...


----------



## Guest

MA12Local said:


> @ Delta .. I'm well aware of the Mass CS site and do check it regularly. I also called HR a couple months ago and was given a similar answer, "check the website."


That's your answer. No one on this website can give you more accurate information that the Civil Service website. In spite of how fucked up this website is, there are no secret CS exams.


----------



## niteowl1970

MA12Local said:


> @ niteowl .. Not so, I posted my question on this site because many posters here are already on the job (or at least claim to be)


Sorry.... I haven't seen a post from any secret squirrel CS operatives since I joined this site.


----------



## Guest

MA12Local said:


> @ niteowl .. Not so, I posted my question on this site because many posters here are already on the job (or at least claim to be).


If I were going to lie about my occupation, I'd choose something a lot more glamorous than a police patrolman, trust me.


----------



## Edmizer1

CT is seldom talked about on this board. The CT departments pay very well compared to Mass and their retirement system is all around better. The CT departments are also always hiring. The difference is that the culture of the PDs is different than Mass. They tend to be PDs that follow strict policies and procedures that we are not necessarily used to.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> If I were going to lie about my occupation, I'd choose something a lot more glamorous than a police patrolman, trust me.


 Whenever I'm asked, I say I work for the city and leave it at that. Most people don't push it farther.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> Whenever I'm asked, I say I work for the city and leave it at that. Most people don't push it farther.


I usually tell people I'm a carpenter, which is a real hoot, considering I can't hammer a nail straight.


----------



## MA12Local

Thanks guys


----------



## WaterPistola

Hey everyone, I was digging around the new MACS site and came across this posting.

Test April 20, 2013

Looks like this civil service exam will be for the State Police as well.

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/massachusetts/job_bulletin.cfm?JobID=579555


----------



## Code 3

^^Nice find, will be helpful to all the people who are unable to find and join MC just to ask


----------



## johnjohn

Massachusetts Civil Service has announced an examination date for Police and State Trooper Exam.

*Written Examination Date: April 20, 2013 *
Application Deadline: March 18, 2013*

http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...er-and-state-trooper-examination-informa.html


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wonderful. So excited to test... again...


----------



## USAF286

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wonderful. So excited to test... again...


Haha you and I both man!


----------



## Guest

I'm going to take the exam just to put another veteran in front of the other non-vet hopefuls to cause them some anxiety. 

Just kidding....I'm content (notice I didn't say happy) where I am, and wouldn't waste the money.


----------



## officerbob

Exam has been announced. Will take place on April 20th, 2013. Deadline for applications March 18, 2013.

Good Luck

More information can be found at:
http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...er-and-state-trooper-examination-informa.html


----------



## Guest

Now they're going to use this list for non-civil service municipalities? 

My opinion is that each job should have their own exam/standards....municipalities, state, transit, etc., since the jobs are so different.


----------



## RZero

Delta784 said:


> Now they're going to use this list for non-civil service municipalities?
> 
> My opinion is that each job should have their own exam/standards....municipalities, state, transit, etc., since the jobs are so different.


When you see what it costs to put on just one test, you'll understand why the beancounters prefer it this way.


----------



## grn3charlie

wwonka said:


> You can also join the *Guard or reserves* and deploy.
> 
> But joining the *militar*y is the best way to realize your dream.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


The way your post reads would suggest that the Guard or reserves are not the military.


----------



## carodo

RZero said:


> When you see what it costs to put on just one test, you'll understand why the beancounters prefer it this way.


 Thats not the way New Hampshire does it.Each municipality holds it's own written AND pt standards, or the more remote and smaller towns will hold a competetive exam at least every six months through GBCC. I havent seen a test cost more than 35 dollars and they happen more often. Granted the pay is a lot less than a cs municipality and they dicked up the retirement system, but hey, 14 week academy and better chance at getting on.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I like to say I am a Librarian, stops all stupid questions cold.


----------



## lofu

Garbage man


----------



## Edmizer1

Delta784 said:


> Now they're going to use this list for non-civil service municipalities?
> 
> CS entrance and promotional exams can be used by any municipality. Non-CS towns are just not required to followed the lists and can use them any way they want to. CS towns can also use their own exams if they want to but they must purchase or develop exams that meet CS review standards at their own expense. It just isn't worth it for towns to do that. Springfield PD was looking into giving their own CS entrance exam but dropped the idea after they found it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## USAF286

Q5-TPR said:


> I'm in waste management and I work for the State


It must get tiring coming back to the depot with a full truck of trash and having them just rerelease said trash back into society. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code 3

RZero said:


> When you see what it costs to put on just one test, you'll understand why the beancounters prefer it this way.


So if a non civil circus department is hurting for applications...they can actually refer to the list and call them in?


----------



## USAF286

I don't see the need for starting a new thread for this but I have a question regarding veteran status. Does vet status just give you the +2 on the CS test, or does it place you at the top of the list ahead of nonvets as well? Nonvet scores a 96 on CS test and Vet scores a 94, which is higher on the list? The mass civil service site is driving me crazy.


----------



## Bloodhound

USAF286 said:


> I don't see the need for starting a new thread for this but I have a question regarding veteran status. Does vet status just give you the +2 on the CS test, or does it place you at the top of the list ahead of nonvets as well? Nonvet scores a 96 on CS test and Vet scores a 94, which is higher on the list? The mass civil service site is driving me crazy.


+2 points on the State Police list for Vets. For the civil service list (city, town, Transit) preference over all non-vets. So your Vet with a 94, or any passing score, is above all non-vets.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Bloodhound said:


> +2 points on the State Police list for Vets. For the civil service list (city, town, Transit) preference over all non-vets. So your Vet with a 94, or any passing score, is above all non-vets.


Don't forget about residency


----------



## USAF286

Bloodhound said:


> +2 points on the State Police list for Vets. For the civil service list (city, town, Transit) preference over all non-vets. So your Vet with a 94, or any passing score, is above all non-vets.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bloodhound

HuskyH-2 said:


> Don't forget about residency


Very true. That was a very oversimplified response I gave. For civil service, if i can remember as it's been a looong time,

1) Children of officers killed/permanently disabled in line of duty
2) Disbaled Vet resident
3) Vet Resident
4) Non-Vet Resident
5) Non-Resident-Vet
6) Non-Resident Non-Vet


----------



## RZero

Bloodhound said:


> Very true. That was a very oversimplified response I gave. For civil service, if i can remember as it's been a looong time,
> 
> 1) Children of officers killed/permanently disabled in line of duty
> 2) Disbaled Vet resident
> 3) Vet Resident
> 4) Non-Vet Resident
> 5) Non-Resident-Vet
> 6) Non-Resident Non-Vet
> 41) White male


FIFY


----------



## Guest

RZero said:


> FIFY


That used to be true, but not many communities are still under consent decree. Veterans make for much bigger obstacles than minorities these days.


----------



## USAF286

Delta784 said:


> That used to be true, but not many communities are still under consent decree. Veterans make for much bigger obstacles than minorities these days.


What's the consent decree?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> What's the consent decree?


That's when a community reaches an agreement with the federal district court to give hiring preferences to "protected classes" (minorities) until their employees more closely resemble the overall population.

Not many communities still have them, if any.


----------



## Hush

I was driving through one of the more...diverse...Boston neighborhoods, and found myself wondering. What about an ALL minority precinct, wouldn't that cut down on the racial bias claims?


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> I was driving through one of the more...diverse...Boston neighborhoods, and found myself wondering. What about an ALL minority precinct, wouldn't that cut down on the racial bias claims?


How can I word this politically correct so the rotating light and siren in the _Patriot Ledger _editorial room won't be activated?

Eh, I can't, so I won't try. Anything further I might say would likely brand me as racist and intolerant by the party of "tolerance and diversity".


----------



## 263FPD

So exam date is on 4/20/2013?

How many pot-head candidates will choose the police exam over the annual Hemp Fest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikc12

Does the list typically go active in September? Heard rumblings a large area dept is looking to hire a substantial number in December. Curious if they would be going off the old test for that or if the new one would be in play by then...


----------



## 263FPD

I don't think you can ever tell with CS. It would depend how quickly they grade the test and certify the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

nikc12 said:


> Does the list typically go active in September? Heard rumblings a large area dept is looking to hire a substantial number in December. Curious if they would be going off the old test for that or if the new one would be in play by then...


I took a CS test in September 2012, I didn't get my results until the end of January 2013. There were only 55 of us, god knows how long it will take Mass HRD to get through thousands of exams.


----------



## Guest

nikc12 said:


> Heard rumblings a large area dept is looking to hire a substantial number in December.


Which ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuskyH-2

The goal date is usually certified list by November. Whether that actually happens is anyone's guess.


----------



## WaterPistola

HuskyH-2 said:


> The goal date is usually certified list by November. Whether that actually happens is anyone's guess.


Husky is right, they aim for a November release...but I do remember a few years ago the results took about a year due to some court case. Let's hope that's not the case this time.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> So exam date is on 4/20/2013?
> 
> How many pot-head candidates will choose the police exam over the annual Hemp Fest?


Too many.


----------



## Guest

nikc12 said:


> Does the list typically go active in September?.


That depends on how long it takes HRD to field all the phone calls from politicians and other assorted hacks, re-define what constitutes police experience, manipulate the personality assessment scores, and generally rank the candidates according to political acumen, rather than performance.


----------



## JP1209PA

In response to Delta784's post...



Delta784 said:


> That depends on how long it takes HRD to field all the phone calls from politicians and other assorted hacks, re-define what constitutes police experience, manipulate the personality assessment scores, and generally rank the candidates according to political acumen, rather than performance.


I'm a police officer from PA that recently moved to Boston. PA is like MA when it comes to police work... Veteran's Preference etc..

When contacting HRD about submitting my police experience, I was advised to either hold onto documentation until the test or submit to their office. Of course I had documents sent from employers to HRD, and they nearly lost all the paperwork! Emailed back and forth for a couple weeks until I got this...

"We found the document and will include it with your application. Please note that the information will still need to be reviewed to determine if credit is warranted." 

Gotta love 7+ years in the field and practically having to start over.


----------



## 263FPD

JP1209PA said:


> In response to Delta784's post...
> 
> I'm a police officer from PA that recently moved to Boston. PA is like MA when it comes to police work... Veteran's Preference etc..
> 
> When contacting HRD about submitting my police experience, I was advised to either hold onto documentation until the test or submit to their office. Of course I had documents sent from employers to HRD, and they nearly lost all the paperwork! Emailed back and forth for a couple weeks until I got this...
> 
> "We found the document and will include it with your application. Please note that the information will still need to be reviewed to determine if credit is warranted."
> 
> Gotta love 7+ years in the field and practically having to start over.


Welcome to assachusetts, home of DoucheVal PatPrick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

JP1209PA said:


> In response to Delta784's post...
> 
> I'm a police officer from PA that recently moved to Boston. PA is like MA when it comes to police work... Veteran's Preference etc..
> 
> When contacting HRD about submitting my police experience, I was advised to either hold onto documentation until the test or submit to their office. Of course I had documents sent from employers to HRD, and they nearly lost all the paperwork! Emailed back and forth for a couple weeks until I got this...
> 
> "We found the document and will include it with your application. Please note that the information will still need to be reviewed to determine if credit is warranted."
> 
> Gotta love 7+ years in the field and practically having to start over.


I was working for a non-CS PD (well, it was CS, but not THE CS needed for laterals, etc.) when I was deployed, I took my DD-214 (hand delivered) to 1 Ashburton Place, and was instantly given Veteran's preference.


----------

